# toddler - temp/sweats/breathing questions



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi,

I hope you can help and perhaps put my mind at rest.

My twin boy is almost 2 1/2 years old and is now in a "big" bed with duvet (4 tog) and pillow.  He has always been warm when he's asleep but recently I've been in to check on him before bed and he's been literally wringing wet and feels really warm.  I have taken his temp a few times whilst he's asleep and it's often in mid 35 degrees.

On top of this he does snore / breathe really heavily (slightly asthmatic - never any attacks) and sometimes when I've sat in and watched him for a while he can kind of hold his breath for a few seconds and then draws a big breath.  Although generally he does sleep pretty soundly and for 11 or 12 hours .  The only upset to this will be the odd coughing session or occasionally a little cry.

I haven't mentioned any of this to the doctor yet, as have 3 young children and don't want to become the mum who is permanently in and out of the GP surgery!

Many Thanks,

Bettyspaghetti xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

hi bettyspaghetti, everyone is different when sleeping but things you could try are keeping room cool at night, and if he snores/holds breath at night then i would make a gp appointment to get his tonsils and adenoids checked and don't worry you won't seem like a paranoid parent.

Nic
Xx


----------

